# Legit or scam



## Johngear (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone used Gen-Shi lab products


----------



## Hench (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, test C was very nice.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2012)

They are suppsoed to be pretty good i believe. Check out euro king gear sponsor forum. They carry them, should be reviews in there


----------



## Johngear (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks thinking of getting some primo for a cut cycle!!


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 3, 2012)

depends on who you get it from. Genshi is very good gear.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 3, 2012)

Very good gear !!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2012)

My experience with GenShi from the king was very good.


----------



## Johngear (Mar 5, 2012)

One of my buddies bought some from AnaboliczStore...legit??


----------



## Tuco (Mar 5, 2012)

Johngear said:


> One of my buddies bought some from AnaboliczStore...legit??



No source checking


----------



## vannesb (Jun 6, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> No source checking



Exactly!!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2012)

Goodski!


----------



## vicious 13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Does nobody read the rules or posts heavy puts up that say please read no wonder te subs got shut down


----------



## Boogozen (Apr 16, 2013)

Anaboliczstore and his sister sites all rippoffs. If he ever was legit, he isnt now. I'm his latest victim and he wont put too much work into talking to you after he gets your money. Based out of turkey and what I can tell its bathtub roids with fake ginshi labels. I promise you if anyone says different they are sent by his site to say it. I mean really, all I can say is he got me.


Oh yeah, No source checking


----------



## Z499 (Apr 16, 2013)

Genshi is G2G


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 16, 2013)

all you first posters go read the damn rules before you post in this forum.


----------



## kobefan234 (Apr 16, 2013)

my test e from gen-shi was underdosed & I have blood work to prove it....


----------



## kobefan234 (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/166949-gen-shi-labs.html


----------



## kalli (Jun 27, 2014)

Boogozen said:


> Anaboliczstore and his sister sites all rippoffs. If he ever was legit, he isnt now. I'm his latest victim and he wont put too much work into talking to you after he gets your money. Based out of turkey and what I can tell its bathtub roids with fake ginshi labels. I promise you if anyone says different they are sent by his site to say it. I mean really, all I can say is he got me.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, No source checking



They are seem to be official seller if you check at Genshi supplier check page so no way fake stuff...


----------



## s2h (Jun 27, 2014)

thread closed for about 6 dozen reasons..


----------

